# What lightbulbs? Roadmaster



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 27, 2018)

What lightbulbs do I need for this Roadmaster? Should I stick with something fairly stock or an LED? The wiring and guts inside are a mess.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 27, 2018)

2 - one cell bulbs 1 1/2 volts each, if you go with a screw in LED  remember to put the batteries in reversed or it won't light


----------



## vincev (Jan 29, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> 2 - one cell bulbs 1 1/2 volts each, if you go with a screw in LED  remember to put the batteries in reversed or it won't light



I never tried LED bulbs.Do they get hot or remain somewhat cool?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 29, 2018)

vincev said:


> I never tried LED bulbs.Do they get hot or remain somewhat cool?



no heat thats why the batteries last longer


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 29, 2018)

I used D cell batteries that wouldn't even light a standard bulb , then I used the same batteries on a LED  and the LED lit up bright, Thats how little juice an LED uses


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 30, 2018)

I use LED’sonall my old lights, they are much brighter.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 30, 2018)

Bought these colored LED's thinking i was getting all the colors in one pack only to find that they're only sold in single color packs, I didn't realize you pick the color you want when you place the order so i got a pack of all blue. They're pretty bright but not as bright as some others i've tried. I think because of the plastic cover over the chip is kind of fuzzy/blurry, I'm going to cut the front of the cover off to get a clear view of the chip and see if it looks brighter . https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N5G6RUF/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

